# Detailingworld™ Review- Wowo's Clean Wheels



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Wowo's Clean Wheels*

1st up big thanks to Fraser for sending us the new products to review, I am going to echo what the rest of the team have said.... These are probably the best presented set of products I have seen, alot of care has gone in to the way these products are presented and it makes the whole buying experience a bit more 'special'.

Wowo's are a new brand to the market and have an entire range of detailing products to choose from all of which are formulated and manufactured in Scotland, for more information on the brand have a look here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/

Your wheels are the eyes on your car, a properly presented wheel can make all the difference to the over all finish so you gotta get them clean, they can also be one of the hardest areas to get right so any help in this is a god send and the right products and methods can make the job alot easier.

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a decent quality PET bottle with the unmistakable Wowo's label on it which contains all the pertinent information, the more I look at the branding the more I like it and these bottles certainly look great when they are lined up on the hself.

The actual wheel cleaner is light blue in colour and is slightly cloudy, it also requires a good shake before use as the ingredients separate.

The scent is just really clean for the want of a better word clean, thats the best way I can describe it so definitely no harsh chemical smells here.

*Wowo's say:*

*If you want the ultimate in clean wheels then you have come to the right place. Wowo's Clean Wheels will remove all the nasty dirt and brake dust from your wheels and leave them sparkling. What are you waiting for?
*

So its gonna remove all the nasties from my wheels an leave them sparkling, sweet :thumb:

*The Method:*

Mrs P's Cooper was todays work and was looking a bit sorry for itself, the interior was cleaned 1st and was looking alot better so 1st exterior job is the wheels.



Working from the outside in the tyres were cleaned 1st using the rather excellent Wowo's APC.



As you can see the wheels were looking a bit of a state so I wanted to do a dual test on the product.

The 1st wheel was sprayed liberally with the Wowo's Clean Wheels and left to dwell for 5 minutes, you could see the dirt and brake dust starting to roll off the wheels even after just a couple of minutes.



This wheel was then pressure washed off without agitation leaving a really clean looking wheel, the only spots that were left seemed to be the corners where the spokes meet the rim but all in all really impressive.



Test 2 involved spraying a different wheel with the wheel cleaner, leaving to dwell for a couple of minutes before agitating with a brush to make sure all the corners and hard to reach areas were cleaned.

You could really see the dirt lifting as the wheel cleaner foamed up nicely.



The barrels were then cleaned using a Wheel Woolies.



By using this method it left the wheels super clean and looking like new.

The car was then given a nice snow foam prewash using the aptly names Wowo's Awsome Foam and a 2 bucket wash using the Wowo's Wax Shampoo and was looking ***** and span again.



*Price:
*

£9.99 for 500ml and is available from here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/product-category/wheels/

Value wise I used about 50ml for all 4 wheels so a 500ml bottle would yield 10 washes so not too bad at all at 25p per wheel.

*Would I use it again?:*

I really liked this product so absolutely.

*Conclusion:*

Wowo's clean wheels is a properly effective wheel cleaner which comes close r to a touchless wash than any wheel cleaner I have used.

It smells good and from what I can tell is safe on coated wheels as the LSP remained present. You probably wouldnt't want to use it on a weekely basis if you have sealed you wheels but on tougher jobs or if you wheels are unsealed then Wowo's Clean Wheels could be the stuff for you.

Couple this with the Wowo's All Purpose Cleaner (review here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382286) its a winning combo.:thumb:



*Thanks for reading:wave: *

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

